# Passengers stuck on trains for 14 hours show 'Dunkirk spirit'



## caravanman (Mar 2, 2018)

We had a few inches of snow in the UK, and everything falls apart!

Maybe Amtrak's "emergency stew" offerings were not so bad, after all...






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-43253130

Ed.


----------



## jis (Mar 2, 2018)

Well. everything has fallen apart today on the North East Corridor in the US with a severe Nor'Easter. The NEC is currently shut down.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 2, 2018)

Makes my recent trip through a Montana blizzard on Amtrak sound like a tropical holiday!


----------



## caravanman (Mar 3, 2018)

It is the huge disruption that the relatively small amount of snow that we get causes that astonishes me...

Admittedly, these folk are on a commuter train on the way home after work, so rather different to being stuck somewhere high in the Rockies!

Looking forward to summer temperatures!





Ed.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 3, 2018)

My sister messaged me from Switzerland this morning. She was on her way from Boston to Berlin on Thursday, got as far as London, and after two flights got cancelled on her, she bailed out of the airport and took the train!





At least she got out of Boston ahead of the big east coast storm. Wow, two big storms on both sides of the Atlantic at the same time. What's next??


----------



## gswager (Mar 3, 2018)

And the Pacific, too!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 3, 2018)

oregon pioneer said:


> My sister messaged me from Switzerland this morning. She was on her way from Boston to Berlin on Thursday, got as far as London, and after two flights got cancelled on her, she bailed out of the airport and took the train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Climate Change= Fake News in Trump World!


----------



## caravanman (Mar 4, 2018)

oregon pioneer said:


> My sister messaged me from Switzerland this morning. She was on her way from Boston to Berlin on Thursday, got as far as London, and after two flights got cancelled on her, she bailed out of the airport and took the train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to know your sister got home thanks to the train service. Gosh, you must ask her how much that cost for a last minute ticket, many euros to ride the Eurostar same day!

I think trade wars both sides of the Atlantic are expected next?





Ed.


----------



## Manny T (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't know the geography or locations at all, but why would it have not been possible to send buses to remove the stranded passengers within a hour or two? This was a commuter line, I gather, so not in a remote area, and not far from highways and roads and communities, I assume.


----------



## jis (Mar 4, 2018)

Manny T said:


> Don't know the geography or locations at all, but why would it have not been possible to send buses to remove the stranded passengers within a hour or two? This was a commuter line, I gather, so not in a remote area, and not far from highways and roads and communities, I assume.


Because most bus companies and many roads were shut down too.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 4, 2018)

caravanman said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > My sister messaged me from Switzerland this morning. She was on her way from Boston to Berlin on Thursday, got as far as London, and after two flights got cancelled on her, she bailed out of the airport and took the train!
> ...


Home was where she started (Boston), and the destination was ultimately the Geneva area, after a visit in Berlin. The train took 12 hours from London, so would that have been the Eurostar? She is now skiing in the Alps. She says the roads to the ski mountains are clogged with powder-hounds, because the snow that was so devastating in England is a boon to the ski areas.

Whatever the ticket cost, she would say it was worth it for the time she spent with her son (my nephew), and his fiancée (soon-to-be-wife), in Berlin.


----------

